# JD 1032 Carb leaks gas



## mikekrol (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All, Just got a 1032 for $80, runs strong, but carb leaks gas when primed and when sitting(unless shut off at tank) Leak is through inlet side of carb(side with choke). I suspect this is has been a problem for a while as float bowl looks shiny and new. So I took off bowl thinking float was sticking and sprayed with cleaner. Thought this was a quick fix but no luck. Has anyone ever tried removing the float seat while carb was in place? Rest of float can easily be taken care of with carb in place but the seat is a different story. Am I on track with all this? Probably going to just rebuilt carb, but thought an old Harley trick might work. Thanks model MO1032X555452


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

You can replace the seat in place but first try removing and shaking the float to see if there's gas inside it. If so, that's your problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Remove the carb and do it. It'll be a lot easier.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

leaking gas when primed is normal on the hm80-hm110. all of the tecumsehs over 8hp ive had do it, even brand new ones


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Now would be a good time to add an inline fuel shut off as well. That way you will always know it won't be leaking in the garage when you aren't around to check on it.


----------

